# Cold water immersion info



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Not sure if this link has been posted before - did a search and it didn't come up.

Interesting article with video on hypothermia and the benefits of PFDs in cold water. Doubt that I will ever paddle in water that cold but it helps in understanding more about how we would cope in even moderately cold water for a longer time.

http://gcaptain.com/cold_water/?11198


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for that, I found it very interesting. It also explains why I experienced difficulty in breathing and controlling movement when I dived off rocks into a mountain stream a couple of years ago. I figured it most likely had something to do with the shock of the sudden immersion in cold water (twice atmospheric usually at this spot).


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good stuff Bob.

Is it true that you can be in trouble (impaired functioning) in a few minutes even in 24 C water?

Trevor


----------

